# mouse breeding set up



## Lovemyreptiles (Sep 10, 2011)

I finally finished my mouse breeding set up.I only needed a little help with the nail gun (its scary lol ) Now working on the watering system.


----------



## daveandem2011 (Sep 10, 2011)

Looking good, Are you breeding them just to feed your pet snakes? if so how many do you have? just curious.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## timske (Sep 10, 2011)

lol nail guns are fun to play with


----------



## saximus (Sep 10, 2011)

Very nice. I wanna do this but don't know how to set it up with food. How do you feed them? Do you just have bowls in there?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 10, 2011)

do you need to provide heating for them?


----------



## saximus (Sep 10, 2011)

They don't need heating but they need serious cooling in summer


----------



## -Katana- (Sep 10, 2011)

I make mesh hoppers (like a basket )out of budgie wire that I zip tie to the inside of the tubs. The opening sits flush with the closed lid of the tub to stop them climbing into the hopper and spoiling the food. No more wasted food.


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks All. I put food in a small bowl for now ,will however make up some type of basket like Akwendi has described.I have around 30 new females and 12 males .I also have 30 or so older breeders .


----------



## Frontosa2597 (Sep 14, 2011)

So when are you going to start the rat breeding, lol.


----------

